
Kevin Briggs – stopping people from jumping off of Golden Gate Bridge - feroz1
Hi all,<p>Sergeant Kevin Briggs is a California Highway Patrol officer who has stopped upwards of two hundred people from jumping off of the Golden Gate Bridge into San Francisco Bay.<p>I interviewed this remarkable man known as the Guardian of Golden Gate. It&#x27;s quite a long read (15 mins or so) and this is my personal site but here&#x27;s the interview:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;the-guardian-of-golden-gate<p>If you&#x27;d prefer to just watch his TED talk it is here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ted.com&#x2F;talks&#x2F;kevin_briggs_the_bridge_between_suicide_and_life<p>Thanks!
======
cypherg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_(2006_documentary_f...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_\(2006_documentary_film\))

"The Bridge is a 2006 British-American documentary film by Eric Steel spanning
exactly one year (365 days) of filming at the famed Golden Gate Bridge which
crosses the Golden Gate entrance to San Francisco Bay, connecting the city of
San Francisco, California to the Marin Headlands of Marin County, in 2004. The
film captured a number of suicides, and featured interviews with family and
friends of some of the identified people who had thrown themselves from the
bridge that year."

~~~
feroz1
Thanks for this, looks awesome

------
feroz1
Clickable: My interview - [http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/the-
guardian-of-golde...](http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/the-guardian-of-
golden-gate)

TED Talk -
[https://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_briggs_the_bridge_between_su...](https://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_briggs_the_bridge_between_suicide_and_life)

~~~
gadders
You may also be interested in Don Richie:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Ritchie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Ritchie)

Also Yukio Shige: [http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-
families/...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-
families/features/this-man-has-dedicated-his-life-to-patrolling-japans-lonely-
cliff-tops-to-prevent-suicides-10357597.html)

~~~
feroz1
Thank you, will check both out.

